# Anyone else have trouble losing weight?



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

I know this seems like an almost impossible task with IBS-D, and I also have thyroid probs, but you would think, with everything rushing through my system, that weight loss would not be an issue! Some times it feels like I'm banging my head up against a brick wall. I've often joked with my doctor that I "might" not have had so many complaints with the IBS-D, if it would've taken some of the pregnancy weight with it! lol I know there are alot here who struggle to keep the weight on, but I was just wondering, if there are many like me, who for some unforseen reason, have a metabolism that seems like it's in a coma? Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Boy can I relate!







I tried so hard to lose weight a while back. I was exercising a lot more than usual (which was never) and cutting back on calories, trying not to eat fatty foods, sweets, etc. Seven weeks later, I weighed myself and had lost a whopping 3 pounds. Yippeeee, not. I was so depressed I gained it back in a week. In three weeks I travel to Minnesota with my other sisters for a graduation. The sister who lives there just went from a size 16 to a size 10 on Weight Watchers and wants to rub it in our faces since she was always the heaviest in the family. I know I should be glad for her but I'm just jealous instead!







Now I'm the heaviest in the family!














It certainly doesn't help that on top of the Zoloft I take for depression and anxiety that makes me drowsy during the day, now I have to take Zyrtec every day and I keep falling asleep at my desk. I wish I knew what to do!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

The weight thing is a constant, horrid battle. I put on 50 pounds during my "D years," just eating carbs and not enough fruit and veggies and avoiding exercise (hard to take a long walk with chronic D). Once I got the D under control, I started to tackle the weight, and it just was tough to get it off until I started Weight Watchers. Karen, you say, I wish I knew what to do--your sister has already shown you!!! When you are ready, and that may not be this week, this month or even this year, but when you are ready, give Weight Watchers a good try. I have lost 45 pounds on Weight Watchers and I'm never hungry and don't have the food cravings I experienced when on the carbo loaded diet. I eat the healthiest diet of my life, and don't eat anything that's white--I ate enough of that hollow food when I was plagued with D. I also go to Curves 3x a week, and that has made all the difference, cranking my metabolism, which was previously at a snail pace.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Here I Am:How did you get your "D" under control? I am sitting here tonight waiting for my dinner guests and I really should not be eating what I made for dinner. I am really experiencing "blowouts" the last couple of days.I agree it seems so weird to gain weight with "D", but I have put on about 20 lbs. I was also on Effexor XR which is not supposed to make you gain weight, but I found internet sites about Effexor that talk about terrible weight gains.What else are you taking for meds? I know that my system is slowed down by the meds I take--Bentyl and Lomotil, but I do 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill every day before work and it doesn't help at all.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i am in the same boat... i don't understand it, some people on this board complain that they need to gain weight due to D - not me! i'm in need of losing 30 lbs of pure fat. i just ordered The Firm Body Sculpting System 2 and I'm planning on doing that. i read some great reviews on that infomercial review site. whatever you do - don't fall for the supplements, i don't think those are good to take with Rx and they don't work so save your money - wish i knew that long time ago!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, ya'll, but all I can eat is carbs (and all these new diets make it so I can't eat out AT ALL), but I can't keep any weight on. Thin as a rail and can't eat any fats, barely any food at all, hardly enough calories to stay alive. Wish we could split the difference.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Charbeaner, My D is controlled by Questran and a very strict diet. I think the Questran takes care of 70% and the diet the rest. And, I don't mess around at all--like if I'm having guests in, I'm making food that I can eat. I don't waiver from my commitment at all, because I know that one bad meal can set me off for days. There are alot of meals that are low fat and healthy that make for great eating. My favorite cookbook is a Weight Watchers one I got for Xmas.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm in a similar boat to Trudyg. I absolutely require a high-carb diet, so this new no-carb craze is getting on my nerves. I simply can't put on enough weight. Foods that are high in protein or fatty foods, and especially most vegetables are murder on my system. The big problem I'm having now is that my wife is trying to avoid carbs and eat lots of protein and veggies, so I end up basically having to cook 2 meals for dinner every night! This is too much, so we usually end up eating out somewhere, but as most of you know that can be bad too (and expensive). It's hard to satisfy both of our dietary needs, so we both compromise and neither one of us ends up getting what we need (or rather we both end up getting what we don't need).What I end up trying to do most of the time is to make something like pasta with a vegetable sauce; she eats mostly vegetables and I eat mostly pasta. This works okay, but I'm running out of new recipe ideas and getting sick of the old ones. For what it's worth, I think some day I may end up writing a cookbook for people like myself! I'll have a whole chapter dedicated to smoothie recipes that work great for hiding citrucel and other supplements into. I usually have at least one or two smoothies a day because they fill me up but don't upset my system as long as I stay with safe ingredients.


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

Just a thought....I had heard that people who have gastric bypass surgery tend to have problems with constipation? Hmmmm....maybe it could be the answer to both my problems??? lol


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

When my IBS was really bad a year ago I lost about 40 pounds. I couldn't eat. I would go for days without eating, only drinking clear fluids. Then in the summer I started to feel a bit better, didn't have D all day, all night, everyday. So now I have gained 40 pounds since a year ago. I look terrible, my wedding photos at the end of Feb make me look like a cow. I have to lose this weight again. I have tried Weight Watchers, but always found myself hungry. I also found with the online version it was difficult because most of the products were American and we don't get them up here. I may try an inhouse one again though. I can't do a lot of veggies, they still give me D especially lettuce. I'd like to go on a high protein low carb diet and see what happens.


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

ME ME ME. No matter how hard I try to lose weight. It is hopeless. If I were richer I'd go out and have lypo suction done on my hips. Egads there is enough fat on my hips to feed people in a under developed country for at least 6 months. I've tried all sorts of diets all healthy ones...I lose for awhile and then it just stops. In the last 6 mos. I've lost a total of 20 lbs and I had to really work at that. I'm not a big eater to begin with. Like who wants to eat alot when they suffer from IBS D? Like Hello that means more time in the throne room. I have better things to do. I walk every night like 2 miles and what I put in my mouth is good food, no junk foods, no sodas, caffeine...sweets. So what the hecks wrong? At the moment I'm craving a steak. Across the road is a farm and there is a bunch of beef cattle..lovely specimens I must say. I'm thinking of waiting till dark and wrestling one down and dragging it home. That's how bad I am craving beef. Maybe the problem is Im eating the wrong food. Any suggestions would be truly appreciated.


----------



## Julianna (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, I have trouble losing weight because the D makes me want to avoid going for long walks away from bathrooms. I also have gained weight because I avoid salads like crazy as they always bring on D. Instead I eat things like pasta and potatoes that really pack on the pounds but don't cause D.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm in the same boat too, but working on making it different.When they put me on the Nortiptolyne to try to help with 'the big D' I really gained [and felt totally lethargic and hollow]. I came off of it and have now been on Questran for a bit, and doing great. 2 bouts of diahhrea in 3 months, AND I've begun to eat salads and fruit again.I agree that the carbs will add pounds like a son of a gun, and by golly, we all tend to eat them when we are feeling ill.My thought on that is, you know, they don't fatten livestock on that stuff [grains, etc] for no good reason!


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I've never piled on the carbs...have very healthy diet...lots of fresh veg and fruit, plain unsweetened yogurt, very little sugar, 1400-1600 calories and less than 30 fat grams per day. I work out 4-5 days week (elliptical and pilates). But I can't lose the weight I put on since the IBS-D (fortunately that's mainly under control now with colestid). What's weird is that I have great muscle tone, strength, flexibility, stamina but the fat stays put (esp belly fat...looks like a firm, muscular watermelon!!) 38% of my weight is fat.I take synthyroid (corrects a mild hypothyroid condition).It's all so discouraging.At least Trinny and Suzannah (What Not to Wear) have allowed me to dress in a more flattering way and hide the tummy, but it's still so discouraging when you're doing everything "right" and still can't lose an ounce...sigh...


----------

